# What age is trt to young for?



## firefighter91 (Oct 17, 2013)

Im 22 and am looking for supplements that help with building muscle and it seems like test shots are the cleanest way to go. 
Im 6ft 165lbs. Work hard in the gym but nothing shows. 
What is yalls opinion?


----------



## don draco (Oct 17, 2013)

You say you work hard in the gym... but how's your diet? You have to work equally as hard in the kitchen to see results.  6ft at 165 lbs? .. Something isn't right here.  How long have you been training? And there's no reason to consider TRT at your age if you haven't even had blood work done to see where your test levels are at. Also, considering that it's a lifelong commitment, it's not something that you want to jump into w/o any thought or research.  

No offense, but unless you can prove it via blood work, you don't need TRT.. or muscle-building supplements.. you need food.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 17, 2013)

don draco said:


> You say you work hard in the gym... but how's your diet? You have to work equally as hard in the kitchen to see results.  6ft at 165 lbs? .. Something isn't right here.  How long have you been training? And there's no reason to consider TRT at your age if you haven't even had blood work done to see where your test levels are at. Also, considering that it's a lifelong commitment, it's not something that you want to jump into w/o any thought or research.
> 
> No offense, but unless you can prove it via blood work, you don't need TRT.. or muscle-building supplements.. you need food.



This^^^ there is no set age for TRT. I know someone who started it at 12yo. What matters is what blood work shows and and as Don Draco pointed out, your issue is likely diet as even if your test levels were non-existant, you'd still be able to pack on weight in the form of fat which isn't the case here. You need to calculate your TDEE, eat in a caloric surplus, get a good macro profile, get your micros, and lift heavy. Results will come when your dedication to the kitchen matches your dedication to the gym.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 17, 2013)

firefighter91 said:


> Im 6ft 165lbs.



In before everyone gives you the same one word (3 letter) answer.... Eat. Eat dirty if you have to, and eat every 2 hours

Focus on high calorie foods --> Whole milk, ground beef, chicken thighs, peanut butter, bread, pasta, etc 

I agree w/ DD, you don't need TRT unless you actually have low t proven by blood work


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2013)

do you not have any libido??  if so, when did it disappear??  

how did you arrive at tes shots are the answer??  Have you been to a doc for bloodwork??


All the guys have been spot on with their answeres.....Help us, help you


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 21, 2014)

I wouldn't touch TRT without the blood work to prove I needed it.  Truth be told, many of us are on TRT just to be at the hormone levels you're naturally at since you're 22.  My advice to you......EAT!  It's a heck of a lock cheaper and much more fun than sticking yourself with a pin.


----------



## sky42 (Apr 22, 2014)

Drink 5 gallons of milk a week! That will put the weight on you. Get blood work done and see what your levels are. If they are good I wouldn't  consider gear. When you reach 200lbs and are at your full potential then I would start thinking about it. I weighed 175 at 6'2 when I was 22. I finally reached 217lbs at 32. I was put on trt at 33. Its a life journey. Don't rush it brother enjoy it and the rewards will be greater. Eat then eat some more. Good luck bro


----------

